# Lunch break hunt



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Scarfed my Chinese food down. And had enough time for a quick walk in the woods with my topshot. Walks are very beneficial to ones health.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good score! But there surely cannot be many squirrels left in your area ... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice going I got today off of school I know after chores and a nap what Im gonna be doing


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice shooting man. Those look like some good ole big ones.

Njones


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Awesome shooting as always :- )

wll


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Beneficial to YOUR health,not theirs. Nice shooting!


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice shooting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone has noticed one of them left this world while he himself was on a lunch break (the acorn in his mouth ) lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

im running low on lead so they might be safe for like 2 days till the next 20 pounds of lead arrives gonna be ugrading to 41 cal soon to for some more stopping power not that my 38 cal doesn't already cut through them like butter!!!1 just always on the quest for more power. thanks guys


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice big fat ones! Ought to keep your supper guest(s) busy. Nice going...thanks for sharing. When you guys post your game bags it encourages others to learn the art of hunting and of course cooking up the bag.

Special NOTE:

Please share your squirrel recepie. in fact, it'd be a nice idea to show them all served up on a platter ready to chow down. It's really nice to see someone's hunt results but it's also nice to see the results cooked up and ready to eat. Just a suggestion for future bag posts.

When we were kids, and adults did this too especially the hick ******** who populated our small agricultural and steel town in Appalachia, we tied our squirrel tails to the car's radio antenna. Many cars in our little hick town has a number of squirrel tails streaming off the antenna! Decorating cars with animal parts? Of course. Dad's jeep sported some of course...but most were tacked up in the basement in the work shop. Ahh, dem waz dah dayz. I learnt a lot by being reared in a hick town. I think every red blooded 'merican boy should have at least a smidgen of hick blood, don't you?


----------

